# miniDSP with component set and 4 channel amplifier?



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,
So i have taken the time to read through most of the tutorials and information on this site and on the miniDSP site, but i am having trouble truly wrapping my head around how this will actually integrate into my system.
My build (for what will apply to the miniDSP installation) is as follows
Clarion EQS 746 - This is my main input currently. I am going to upgrade the stereo once i have the money. But for now, I am running a 3.5mm to RCA cable into the input. This EQ then has outputs in RCA for my Front, Rear, and Subwoofer. I use this for quick tweeks to the sound, but main use if for the input option, as well as subwoofer volume control...
Infinity Kappa 4 (4 channel/4ohms/125w RMS per channel)
MTX TXC 6.1 (passive crossover/4ohm/150w RMS total - 75w for tweeter and midrange respectively)
Kicker 40CS6934 3-way 6x9 (4ohm/150w RMS per speaker)

I want to install this as an active passover (if possible) for the front components, and if possible, also the rear 6x9... So here is my misundertanding. 
1. Where in my system will this install?
Source -> Clarion EQS746 -> DSP -> Amplifier -> Speakers
Source -> Amplifier -> miniDSP -> Speakers
2. If i only have 4 outputs, will i be able to use the DSP as a filter for my front component set, or will i just be EQing the components before the passive crossover?
3. Am I way off the mark here, or does it seem i have some general idea of how this will all go into place?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Bump... I could really use some help here folks..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How this works will depend on whether you're using the miniDSP 2x4 or the 2x8. If you want to just tune a sound stage, the 2x4 would work. If you want a complete system, the 2x8 will be best and will entirely replace your Clarion EQS. It will have no purpose. 

The miniDSP is an active crossover. The arrangement is Source > miniDSP > amplifier > speakers. Each channel output for the miniDSP needs to be independently amplified. The miniDSP is both a crossover and an equalizer, and a far more powerful equalizer than the EQS is. We are talking 36 parametric bands. 

What purpose will the rear 6x9s serve? If you want to tune those as well (which I recommend against using in the first place), you will need either two miniDSP 2x4 units or one miniDSP 2x8.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ditch the 6x9s and eqs ....make your life easier and better. Rear deck causes to many reflections to control and manipulate tuning effectively from the 2 order on up.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I would be willing to do that, but my 4 channel amp throws out 125rms per channel, and the components up front can only handle 75each.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

sounds like you need a different amp or new drivers...... I vote new drivers and to make your life simple since you are asking these kinds of questions just get xtremes set up silver flutes and vifa tweets than you dont have to tune anything cause he has already done it for you and done it well


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

More info on these drivers?? Where to get??


Thanks,
Ben


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Do not even think about power ratings when you are talking about front speakers. Those are thermal power handling numbers on the drivers. You will hit massive distortion or bottom out long before you come even close to that. 

Even still, those are shitty drivers. Go read the SQ Car Audio V2 thread. It's a sticky in the audio & electronics section.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Do not even think about power ratings when you are talking about front speakers. Those are thermal power handling numbers on the drivers. You will hit massive distortion or bottom out long before you come even close to that.
> 
> Even still, those are shitty drivers. Go read the SQ Car Audio V2 thread. It's a sticky in the audio & electronics section.


Not trying to start an online battle, or make some useless trash talk. That is moronic. But i would like to state, xtreme, that we are not all audio experts. While i know the ins and outs, i am still learning, every day, as many others are on here. The drivers that i have are not top of the line. I get that. But i do the best with what i can. They were decent speakers that i got for a very good price, and i bought them long before i started viewing these articles on this site, or really caring about sound staging, SPL, equalization, or any other veteran terminology. If i had this information then, yes, i probably would have built a different looking set-up. All in all, I don't find it productive or courteous for a senior member to call a junior member's set-up "shitty". It is a hard blow and not needed. Very easily, you could have said "they are not the best of builds for your application. But skim through my SQ Car Audio thread, and i'm sure you will receive some answers there." I just wanted to make you aware that it is not very courteous of you by any means to insult me in that manor. And while i may have taken this to another level, I just want you to realize how your words can impact someone...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Livingfortheice said:


> Not trying to start an online battle, or make some useless trash talk. That is moronic. But i would like to state, xtreme, that we are not all audio experts. While i know the ins and outs, i am still learning, every day, as many others are on here. The drivers that i have are not top of the line. I get that. But i do the best with what i can. They were decent speakers that i got for a very good price, and i bought them long before i started viewing these articles on this site, or really caring about sound staging, SPL, equalization, or any other veteran terminology. If i had this information then, yes, i probably would have built a different looking set-up. All in all, I don't find it productive or courteous for a senior member to call a junior member's set-up "shitty". It is a hard blow and not needed. Very easily, you could have said "they are not the best of builds for your application. But skim through my SQ Car Audio thread, and i'm sure you will receive some answers there." I just wanted to make you aware that it is not very courteous of you by any means to insult me in that manor. And while i may have taken this to another level, I just want you to realize how your words can impact someone...


You took something personally that was not stated nor intended as personal. I told you they are shitty drivers and it should be a given that my standards differ from yours. I didn't tell you that you're an idiot, didn't say or imply that you are stupid. In no way was it a personal attack. If I wanted to personally attack you, I would have said something like "you are an idiot for buying those." I said nothing of the sort. I simply said those are shitty drivers and promptly pointed you to an article on the forum that would clarify and provide a list of better drivers. I suppose I could have been less blunt. 

Car audio brands in general offer very little value for the money spent. It is almost a waste to use a miniDSP on an MTX component set. Keep in mind here, I never referred to price or what one could afford. The Silver Flute/Vifa combo will set you back $100 and will positively obliterate them on all fronts including clarity, loudness, build quality, and reliability. 

I know we are not all experts, which is why I take the time to respond to threads like this and create tutorials like the one I pointed you to, complete with driver recommendations and free miniDSP tunes so you don't have to buy your own microphone and pre-amp and spend several hours tuning those drivers like I did.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Do you have a direct link to these drivers you speak of?


Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Livingfortheice said:


> Do you have a direct link to these drivers you speak of?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html


----------

